# The cold virus



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how having the cold can make Dp/Dr so much worse? I know it has been mentioned a few times before but it's so true. Ugh, especially having a cold at the start of summer







. Anyone else got a cold?


----------

